# Deck bar with beer tap



## alangolding25 (Jun 28, 2013)

I made this bar for the deck out back. Save me having to buy cases of beer all the time  

Cost of materials was around 450 including the tap equipment. 









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice. I may steal your idea for my own deck. Certainly classier than a bunch of coolers filled with cans for those back yard get-togethers.


----------



## alangolding25 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah that's what I figured, slap a keg in an people can pull their own drinks. The beer tastes even better when you know you've built it  best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncommon doors (May 2, 2014)

I think I would be out there drinking beer every night with that.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Be right over....:yes:


----------



## alangolding25 (Jun 28, 2013)

Your more than welcome, Cambridge, Ontario come on down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

So is it local Microbrew, or something national that you will be tapping. Inquiring minds want to know. Also do you offer food and entertainment if all of us show up to help you test out that tap?


----------



## Rodroddy (May 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## alangolding25 (Jun 28, 2013)

usually go microbrew, have a wellington trailhead lager in it at the minute
of course food and entrainment will be provided, come on down!
thanks for the comments


----------

